# Thursday colonoscopy - Nulytley help



## Grueny (Mar 14, 2003)

I'm having a colonoscopy on Thursday to try to determine the cause of my IBS-D. Anyway, any suggestions for the taking of Nulytley? I've taken Colyte before for a Barrium enema ... are the two basically the same?I've been having chronic D for 3 weeks now, and now severe abdominal pains are back - resulting in an average of 3 hours of sleep a night. I keep being told my doctors don't want to use anything for the D yet, because they are afraid of severe C. Anyone had any success they can give to this Group Newbie? Thanks in advance!


----------



## avallone (Dec 23, 2002)

I got the lemon-line flavor and mixed it with Crystal Lite lemonade. It wasn't all that bad. I should have got it a little chilled, it may have been even easier.


----------

